# Can i Egg Share again?



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi


I wonder if anyone can help. I done Egg share with LWC and just wondering if anyone knows if i will be accepted again.




I had a cycle in January and i was on 150 Gonal F, at my follie scan they realized i never had enough follies so they upped my dose, that really helped and i had 15 or more follies. I went in for Egg collection and they only got 8 eggs turns out i had ovulated early ( this is very rare) i donated all my eggs and then started my own cycle in March. I was on 150 gonal f again and i only got 6 eggs this time, 4 fertilized and only 2 were good enough to be used they were grade 2 and 3 (1 being the best).


I am wondering if they would let me do it again? could my cycles have been to close together and that is why my eggs were not great?
I am only 25 and my AMH is 34. 


Thanks Donna


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Donna-I think the lister have the best criteria they are not as strict as some other clinics or the bridge in london id ask if i was you with lwc and see what they saygood luck hun


----------



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Donna,
Did you find out if you are able to egg share again? I had 2 treatment cycles 1 month apart and my response was exactly the same. I got pregnant on the 2nd TX and so did my receipient. I've just finished another egg share and although I was on a higher dose of Gonal F (300iu) I only got 8 eggs - 4 for me- and only 1 fertilised. Both me and my receipient got a BFN, we only had a grade 2-3 embryo each.  My clinic have told me they will not accept me for Egg share again :-(. They have, however, agreed for me to have a cycle and donate all of my eggs, and then I can have my own cycle and just pay for the drugs. 
Good Luck with your clinic xx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunnypal. 

I haven't had my follow up yet. Where is your clinic?
That sounds really good about only paying for the drugs. Xxxxx


----------

